# not a ships engine



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

but one of last working operating mill steam engines
went to see it when i was a kid with school, 

hope the link works

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152075088580439&set=o.107702026392&type=2&theater


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pauld,sm.today.02:16,re:not a ship engine,yes the link worked.and great to watch,it certainly attract a crowd.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

